# This is Kipling



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi everybody

I just joined you all - I wanted to introduce our boy - Kipling. He is 13 weeks old now. In this photo he's about 10 weeks. He's been great so far...all good.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

:welcome:

Kipling sure is a cutie!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Kipling is adorable. Welcome to the forum :welcome:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

My Molly is drooling. Welcome .


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute, I love puppy pictures!

WELCOME! Where are you from?


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

He's adorable, welcome and thank you for sharing!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi everybody! Thanks for the warm welcome - We're in Toronto!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Kipling sure is a cutie pie.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! Kipling is very pretty! How did you come about the name of Kipling?


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awwww! You can just tell from that photo that he's always thinking! Congrats on your new addition. 

Jane


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Kipling is adorable! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

The name? Well it came after listing about 500 possible names - it's a street name and we thought it sounded cute for a dog....and YES..he is always thinking that's for sure!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Kipling is a cutie patootie!!!!! Share more pics soon!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to yet another Canadian Havanese owner to the forum!!!!! In Toronto... did you get your adorable Kipling from a Qc or Ont. Hav breeder?

He's a sweetie. 

View attachment 24601


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a sweet face he has.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is soooo cute. Please keep that camera handy so we can see lots of pics!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome! Kipling is a doll!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum! We are also in Toronto.. Beamer could always use some new hav buds!

Ryan


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

ADorable! Welcome.

:tea:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Kipling is adorable. I love his name!


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

What a cutie, our boy,Mozart is 13wks today(got him last sunday). We can watch them "grow up" together. Isn't it fun to have a Hav puppy!!!! Welcome to the forum,

Kelly&Mozy


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

he's so cute he doesn't look real!

we are in the prairies.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Kipling is PRECIOUS! I love his name! Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Kipling is a sweetheart! Welcome to the forum.

Holly & Murphy


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome! Kipling is adorable. When I read the name I thought of the British author Rudyard Kipling of "The Jungle Book".


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi welcome - What a great picture. Beautiful face coloring and markings


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kelly A - that's great you have a 13 week old too! I'll be interested in hearing what Mozy is up to. We're crate training and he's doing very well - sleeping 10:30-6 (wish it was a smidge longer), never pooped in the house, pee accidents only when not watching him and once every 6 or 7 days...he's even gone to the door to indicate he wants to go out. The biggest issue with him so far has been that when he does not want to be crated he will bark...a lot... but even that has settled. Is this sounding much like your Mozy?

Here is one more picture....he is from a very small breeder in Stratford. Friends have a 3 year old from same breeder.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh Kipling is just too cute for words  Welcome to the forum, good to have another Canadian here!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Dang! I've got to stop looking at all these new puppy threads!!!


Welcome!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! He is adorable


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

:welcome:to the forum! Kipling is so cute!
Gina


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. :wave:


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Great name my friend has a labadoodle named Kipling (kip). Welcome.


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome! Kipling sure is a cutie!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome. Kipling is adorable. What is your name?


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

We all love puppies and he is cute, cute.....

Keep the pics coming.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## DudleyBC (Mar 28, 2009)

Kipling is sooo adorable. Congratulations on making room in your home and heart for such a sweet little guy. Sure hope you post lots of pics and keep us informed about his puppy antics


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone - we're having fun with Kipling though he surprised us yesterday and pooped in our house for the first time since we got him almost 5 weeks ago! No idea why...I guess we've still got some work to do!

Otherwise he's being very good. He's met many many people and dogs and he seems pretty relaxed and easy going. Since you asked, here's one of him taken just the other day.

24626​[/ATTACH]


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's a doll!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

What a doll!!!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Look at that face! Such a cutie!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That is one adorable little face! I love his color.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Kipling is handsome. I especially love his button nose.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Update on K's progress - last night and the night before he stretched to 8 hours of sleep! Woo hoo - 6:20 vs. 5:30 wake up call..could we be making progress? YAY Kipling!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congrats on the progress! He is adorable. What a face.


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

*Welcome fellow Cdn*

Welcome! Kipling is so beautiful - I love that shade of cream beige coloring. I use to live in Montreal. Almost ended up in Toronto.....but made it to the USA instead. Enjoy! I will be picking up my 8 1/2 weeks old pup tomorrow.

Anh


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Ahava said:


> Welcome! Kipling is so beautiful - I love that shade of cream beige coloring. I use to live in Montreal. Almost ended up in Toronto.....but made it to the USA instead. Enjoy! I will be picking up my 8 1/2 weeks old pup tomorrow.
> 
> Anh


Very exciting ! Be sure to let us all know how day 1 goes and post lots and lots of pictures. Seems like a long time ago since we picked Kipling up. He's made so much progress since then!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Kipling is adorable.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Here I am again with a couple new pictures and some updates - my little trouble maker seems to be testing limits the last couple days. He's back to protest barking when he's in his crate - something he did in weeks 1 and 2 and then seemed to stop AND he was up at 5 today....please someone tell me these are phases!

Kipling is demonstrating sit! Good boy!









And there's the face...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, you will have good days and bad days but the good news is the good days seem to be outnumbering the bad! He is such a cutie - I just want to hug him!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Well, you will have good days and bad days but the good news is the good days seem to be outnumbering the bad! He is such a cutie - I just want to hug him!


Thank you Kathie - very encouraging and yes..you're right...the days are mostly good. But my he can be a brat when he want to be!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, no...that is not the face of a brat


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL..you're right - brat is much too strong a word....mischief man?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Beamer said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum! We are also in Toronto.. Beamer could always use some new hav buds!
> 
> Ryan


You know...Beamer was on our list of 500 names too! How old is your Beamer?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kipling is adorable!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Love the name...*

Riki Tiki Tavi says hello!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Kipling is beyond adorable. We still have 20 days to go before Chlöe comes home.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

cloe's_mom said:


> Kipling is beyond adorable. We still have 20 days to go before Chlöe comes home.


Oh my goodness Chloe is so cute! You must be so excited. Is this your first dog? First Hav?

Kipling had a great day yesterday at a cottage - as it turns out...sand sticks nicely to a Hav's nose


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah, I remember the beach- here in AZ we have the sand but no surf. Chlöe will be our 2nd Hav- we lost Cassandra Jane about two weeks ago- tragic gi infection run amok overnight - 11 1/2 years of sheer joy and happiness. -sigh :angel: just filling in time reading training books and shopping 19 days to go. Kipling is a doll!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

cloe's_mom said:


> Ah, I remember the beach- here in AZ we have the sand but no surf. Chlöe will be our 2nd Hav- we lost Cassandra Jane about two weeks ago- tragic gi infection run amok overnight - 11 1/2 years of sheer joy and happiness. -sigh :angel: just filling in time reading training books and shopping 19 days to go. Kipling is a doll!


I had asked the question about your first dog before I saw your thread..sorry about that, and terribly sorry for the loss of your Cassandra. How very sad. Choe will bring a wonderful joy (and busy-ness!) to your household. We look forward to hearing how your first days with her go.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

No worries- life is for the living- looking forward to the future- not back to the past. Did you see pic from yesterday? So much different in just two weeks!
Pamela


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I did see the picture - absolutely irresistable!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is now 2 and a half years old. Where in Toronto do you live? Around Kipling perhaps? lol

Ryan


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Now how did you figure that out?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh, what a face! Kipling is adorable! Yeah, probably quite the brat, but isn't that what puppyhood is all about? lol


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes he is naughty but in that 'you know you love me' kind of way!


----------

